# Sky frequency for Cbebbies?



## sabrina (28 Mar 2006)

Anyone know the sky frequency for Cbebbies channel?  I had it before but it seems to have changed frequency! I have looked at thread re other frequency but i did not see it on the list.


----------



## ninsaga (28 Mar 2006)

The details are [broken link removed]


----------



## sabrina (28 Mar 2006)

Thanks i will try this


----------



## tallpaul (28 Mar 2006)

Perhaps one of the mods could put the link to Sky channels in the Key Posts thread which would be useful for many users.


----------



## Alex (3 Apr 2006)

is it 100% safe to be tuning in all these other channels to a sky digibox? i have sky digital and i would love to tune in the extra channels but i am a bit worried. is it ok to do this? will sky mind? could something go wrong and i end up loosing my existing channels? will the monthly fee to sky change?


----------



## tallpaul (3 Apr 2006)

Alex said:
			
		

> is it 100% safe to be tuning in all these other channels to a sky digibox? i have sky digital and i would love to tune in the extra channels but i am a bit worried. is it ok to do this? will sky mind? could something go wrong and i end up loosing my existing channels? will the monthly fee to sky change?


 
Will SKy mind?? LOL!!!! You are perfectly entitled to tune in these channels. They are called to Free To Air for a reason. If Sky weren't such an awkward organisation in terms of their relations with broadcasters, they would be readily available on the EPG.


----------



## Alex (3 Apr 2006)

thanks for the info. it is just something that is new to me and i am a bit unsure. by the way... does anyone know how to tune in channel 4?


----------



## legend99 (3 Apr 2006)

Alex said:
			
		

> thanks for the info. it is just something that is new to me and i am a bit unsure. by the way... does anyone know how to tune in channel 4?



You can't 'tune' in Ch4 or Ch5 alas. They are not free to air, they are free to view. if you have a friend or relative in the UK they can order a freesatfromSky card and activate it over there and then send it to you and you can swop in this card to view Ch4/5.

be aware that if you add lots of other channels that the Sky box is renowed for forgetting all of them. So just add a handful..BBC3/4/CBeebies/ITV1/UTV etc. Don;t add every free channel for the sake of it...they will keep deleting themselves.


----------



## Alex (3 Apr 2006)

thanks guys. i tuned in eight of them. i didn't want to be greedy. i can't believe how easy it was. i always wanted utv.


----------



## sabrina (4 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the help guys.  I got cbebbies thank god.... my son was getting bored of watching the den on RTE..... much more on cbebbies to keep him amused


----------



## legend99 (5 Apr 2006)

Big Cook Little Cook!!!!!


----------



## tallpaul (28 Mar 2008)

samhradh said:


> the above link wont work for me, anyone know the cbeebies code? ive tried googling, ringing sky etc but no luck


 

New link to boards.ie


----------

